# WD-40 on woodstoves?? Is it safe to light.



## kmdesautelle (Jan 13, 2009)

I had to have the dealer come in today to look at my Morso 2110, the primary air control lever was sticking, and not closing all the way.  I was burning wood as if it were an open fireplace!

After unclogging the levers, (was told it was caused by furnce cement used to put stove together that leaked when stove was initially used) he sprayed WD-40 on it, under the stove.  He said it would be fine, but I am afraid to light the stove knowing there is wd-40 sprayed on it, and also some got on the hearth directly under the stove.  

Should I be concerned?


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 13, 2009)

If it was a couple of hours ago must of the WD-40 has evaporated. I have sprayed that stuff on seized up bolts then after 30 min. used the cutting torch to heat them up and never had them flame up on me.


----------



## fossil (Jan 13, 2009)

WD-40 is pretty volatile and quick-acting stuff.  What little residue it leaves behind doesn't pose any significant hazard...nor does it really provide much long-term benefit in a hot environment.  I don't think it's a problem to go ahead and fire up your stove.  My preferred lubricant for all things stove-related is graphite powder.  Rick


----------



## edthedawg (Jan 13, 2009)

KMD - I'm working in E. Htfd - I'll look for the plume of smoke from over your way   If I see none, I'll assume this wasn't a big problem for you :cheese:


----------



## JayD (Jan 13, 2009)

Never-seize works well also. I have it on my door hings a little bit goes a long way! But it should keep the holes & pins round. When I pulled out dads old stove the pin's were half gone, and holes in the door were egg shaped, But that thing was used for 12-15 years


----------



## kmdesautelle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I will start it up at 6 p.m. and if you don't see my house on the 6:00 news, all went well.  Now here's hoping for a burn time longer than 2 hours now that I can shut down the primary air control.

Karen


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 14, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> WD-40 is pretty volatile and quick-acting stuff.  What little residue it leaves behind doesn't pose any significant hazard...nor does it really provide much long-term benefit in a hot environment.  I don't think it's a problem to go ahead and fire up your stove.  My preferred lubricant for all things stove-related is graphite powder.  Rick



Another fan of graphite powder . . . for stoves, locks, etc.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 14, 2009)

KMD said:
			
		

> I had to have the dealer come in today to look at my Morso 2110, the primary air control lever was sticking, and not closing all the way.  I was burning wood as if it were an open fireplace!
> 
> After unclogging the levers, (was told it was caused by furnce cement used to put stove together that leaked when stove was initially used) he sprayed WD-40 on it, under the stove.  He said it would be fine, but I am afraid to light the stove knowing there is wd-40 sprayed on it, and also some got on the hearth directly under the stove.
> 
> *Should I be concerned*?



No.


----------

